

Parse.ly closes $800k financial round - adelevie
http://blog.parse.ly/post/2908469289/parse-ly-closes-800k-financing-round

======
itissid
I work for parse.ly. I just want to say that it is in the right spirits of
startups... Good work, nice team, exciting goals...

